# is it likely i need surgery



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hi all new to this site and needing advice i am a lump connected to my thyroid i felt it had got bigger so i had another scan to find out it has went from 4.5cm in january to 6cm last week i also felt new lumps that were also seen in the scan. do you think its likely i will need surgery to remove them i have hasimotos. i am sooo scared its cancerous i was told i have and incresed risk :sad0049: as i had skin cancer last year


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shorty85 said:


> hi all new to this site and needing advice i am a lump connected to my thyroid i felt it had got bigger so i had another scan to find out it has went from 4.5cm in january to 6cm last week i also felt new lumps that were also seen in the scan. do you think its likely i will need surgery to remove them i have hasimotos. i am sooo scared its cancerous i was told i have and incresed risk :sad0049: as i had skin cancer last year


Are they going to do FNA (fine needle aspiration?) You may be more emotionally comfortable to get your thyroid removed. Why worry about cancer all the time? That would be my thinking, you know?


----------

